# How long do you wait to replace a tank?



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Kind of going off of Blue Flame's thread here... I was just wondering how long most of you go before switching out big tanks? I'm not too concerned right now, but my 125 is my first big tank and I've had it a little over 2 years now, I'm sure it'll be same for another couple years. I know it depends on quality and manufacturer, but this is more of a personal issue question. When do YOU think it is time to change out a tank whose glass and silicone has had consistent pressure on it for so long?


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Damn good ?!!!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^What the hell are you talking about? Your post has nothing to do with what I asked.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i think this is a matter of opinion and also on the condition of your tank

a tank may have been in use for 6 years but if the silicone is still good and the glass has minimal scratches to it and it does not leak then i say its still good to be used for another 6 years.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^that's what I'm saying it is a personal question. Thats why the emphasis on what would "you" do in a general situation.... When do "you" become skeptical? Like "I've had this tank 8 years, I wonder when the seams are going to give out....."

If you keep your equipment in top shape like I do, you can give a good estimate. I'll use myself for example. I have a 125 thats a bit over two years old. If it does well to 5 years old, that'll be the limit, I'll switch it out then.


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

I dont think I would every change a tank out by some date I think it is just up to how the seal is holding up it might not hold up as long under high light as it would under low lights and water temp I would just check your seals you be able to tell if the seal is getting old and dried out. I think ALL GLASS the brand has a 10 year warranty ( i could be wrong)


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

My 125 is a Miracles tank. I have had it for 6 years now, its in excellent shape and I will keep using it until I notice its leaking. My uncle has had the same 150G for 15 years with no issues.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> ^What the hell are you talking about? Your post has nothing to do with what I asked.


I said good ?, as I would like to know the anwser as well, why be a dick!!!!
These forums arn't just for you they are for everyone to learn!!!! 
Calm down people this is a "hobby"


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

yea i think bigshawn was saying that this is a good unique topic.

as for the question a hand. i have a 90 gal that is about 8 years ok. i have had it for 2. they guy before me used it to keep a lizard in for about 6 years. NEVER put water in it. i got it for a song and a dance so i just test filled it for a week and no leaks. i was planning on resealing it but it hasn't needed it yet (knock on wood).

i also have a 75 gallon that is over 10 years old. was used for salt water b4 i got it. and it still looks great no scratches or anything.

i am not planning on keeping the 90 gal much longer. i think i am going to sell it and put the $$ towards a bigger tank to start a new shoal in. the 75 i will probably keep a long time. i think usually people don't get new tanks bc of their age but bc they want a bigger tank. when i was a kid my father had a 75 gal with a slate bottom on it from the 70s i think. he sold it to a friend of mine that still has it running. and i know that it has never been resealed.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

[quote name='philbert' date='Nov 6 2009, 10:04 AM' post='2447142']
yea i think bigshawn was saying that this is a good unique topic.

That is what I was trying to say, info and the love for this "HOBBY" is ALL I come here for not to argue or talk s__t, ok I'm done







, sorry pfury


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.



bigshawn said:


> ^What the hell are you talking about? Your post has nothing to do with what I asked.


I said good ?, as I would like to know the anwser as well, why be a dick!!!!
These forums arn't just for you they are for everyone to learn!!!! 
Calm down people this is a "hobby"
[/quote]

No worries, just thought it was a drunk post.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> ^What the hell are you talking about? Your post has nothing to do with what I asked.


I said good ?, as I would like to know the anwser as well, why be a dick!!!!
These forums arn't just for you they are for everyone to learn!!!! 
Calm down people this is a "hobby"
[/quote]

No worries, just thought it was a drunk post.
[/quote]
I don't drink my man, but its good just a misunderstanding


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

I haven't thought about the need to switch tanks before, I guess I'll use mine 'til it starts to leak but to tell true if you have a quality tank it can do well for a lot of time.... I estimate 15 to 20 years.

Cheers.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Lot of people waiting til it leaks. I must be the only one that doesn't like 110 gallons of water and 100 pounds of sand on my floor! haha. I just figure if it starts to leak and I dont notice, a side busting out isn't too far away. But like I said, this is the first big tank I've owned.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Lot of people waiting til it leaks. I must be the only one that doesn't like 110 gallons of water and 100 pounds of sand on my floor! haha. I just figure if it starts to leak and I dont notice, a side busting out isn't too far away. But like I said, this is the first big tank I've owned.


I guess if the tank "needs" to be replaced you'll know when small leaks appear I don't think all your water is going to escape out of the tank just like that, you know what I mean?.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Armand_caribe said:


> Lot of people waiting til it leaks. I must be the only one that doesn't like 110 gallons of water and 100 pounds of sand on my floor! haha. I just figure if it starts to leak and I dont notice, a side busting out isn't too far away. But like I said, this is the first big tank I've owned.


I guess if the tank "needs" to be replaced you'll know when small leaks appear I don't think all your water is going to escape out of the tank just like that, you know what I mean?.
[/quote]

That's what I'm saying... I dont know. Honestly. I'm just thinking about the pressure that is on these tanks every second of every day. After time it gets risky. I'm not good with the technical aspects. But I wonder if there are any experiments or tests out there on how much pressure is on tanks of different sizes, filled with water and substrate. It would be interesting to find out.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Lot of people waiting til it leaks. I must be the only one that doesn't like 110 gallons of water and 100 pounds of sand on my floor! haha. I just figure if it starts to leak and I dont notice, a side busting out isn't too far away. But like I said, this is the first big tank I've owned.


I guess if the tank "needs" to be replaced you'll know when small leaks appear I don't think all your water is going to escape out of the tank just like that, you know what I mean?.
[/quote]

That's what I'm saying... I dont know. Honestly. I'm just thinking about the pressure that is on these tanks every second of every day. After time it gets risky. I'm not good with the technical aspects. But I wonder if there are any experiments or tests out there on how much pressure is on tanks of different sizes, filled with water and substrate. It would be interesting to find out.
[/quote]

Why don't you post a poll in which you ask about the time us Pkeepers have mantain our tanks running before they start to leak or before they are switched?, then you can get an average of years and there you have a good parameter.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

I never even knew people would replace tanks _before_ they started leaking. Interesting concept....


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

usually there are some things that you can look for to know when a tank is on the decline... a leak would obviously be a no-brainer, but discoloration of the silicone, small air bubbles forming in the silicone between the glass, or if the silicone starts pealing on the inside seams, those would be warning signs as well.

if i had a tank for 10 years and the silicone still looked great on it, i wouldn't worry about it at all, but i have seen tanks (not mine) where the silicone looked like it was gonna fail after 2 or 3 years, so i guess i wouldn't put an exact number on it, i would just keep an eye on things and see how comfortable i feel with it.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

why would a leak signal a blow out of the glass?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I learned the hard way, when an old 150 gallon I used to have, let go. It was a mess to say the least, not to mention I almost lost all my fish too. I judge the matter on how the silicone looks. It used to look nice and clear, and now it looks milky, with lots of little bubbles in it. I look at it like this. If it does let go, and dumps a sh*t load of water in that room of mine. I have a huge mess to try and dry up. Not to mention taking a risk of maybe some black mold starting under one of the other tanks. The room is carpeted. I'd rather be safe than sorry.

I have heard if the tank is on a sturdy, level frame, and it hasn't been moved around, that some tanks can last 15 - 20 years. That's pushing it, as far as I'm concerned. I think smaller tanks will last longer, since there is less pressure on the seams, and a big part of it is what silicone did the manifacturer use? The good stuff, or the cheap sh*t!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I have a 30g thats probably at least 10yo. It would still work, but recently i chipped it when i moved it to paint its back. Its a small chip, and im sure it would be fine, but i just dont want to risk it.

Ive also heard that silicone hold up better when aquarium is full as if its dry for prolonged periods then it gets brittle and wont last as long.

Unless you physically break the glass, i think the silicone could hold up for 10-20 years assuming it was put on good the first time. Ive also heard of new tanks leaking so thats why im saying it will last along time as long as the silicone was put on right.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Why would you replace it?.

I would just take it to a shop and get it resealed.
Unless the glass is all scratched up.

Im shure if you gave it time, You could even do it yourself.
I wouldnt just throw out a tank beacuse of old silicone.

Personaly Id try to attempt it myself. There are some crazy strong silicone you can order.
If I fail, id just take in to a shop n get it done.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Well.....if you have about 50 fish in that tank, and you don't have anything else to properly house them in, I guess you would buy a new tank for a quick swap. Besides, I don't think I would take the risk of breaking down a big tank like that, and gambling that it will stay together. The 150 gallon tank I mentioned earlier was a tank that leaked, and I got cheap, took it apart, and resealed it. Sometimes things sound better than they really are. From experience, I'll fork out the doe for a new one!

BTW, I'm not planning on throwing out the tank. I'll either look into getting it proffesionally resealed, or selling it.


----------

